#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Cpe 510 modo ap fica como salva e não conecta

## Fabianotr

Bom dia a todos!
Estou com problema com o aparelho CPE 510, não sei se está com defeito ou não estou sabendo configurar.

Para explicar melhor meu problema vou descrever como esta a rede e qual a finalidade. 
Tenho um modem da GVT trocado recentemente e atualizado (Achei que o problema fosse este), o CPE510 está conectado para enviar o sinal para o outro lado da rua (minha casa). Onde lá tenho modem dual band da tp-link para receber o sinal da CPE e um outro modem quebra parede da tp link. Finalidade pegar da internet da minha sogra 😊. 

Tenho aparelho a 2 anos configurado em modo AP, neste tempo se tive que ajustar a configuração foi duas vezes no máximo. 

Agora configuro tudo da mesma maneira que estava antes, aparece o SIDD, tento conectar pelo celular, pois é 5g mas, fica como salva e não conecta. (Aparece tentando conectar muito rápido e matem no salva).

Contratei um técnico meia boca e caro (foi o que achei) que falou que o problema está no aparelho, mas ele conseguia configurar com muita dificuldade, passava 1 a 3 semanas a internet desconfigurava).

Não sei se é coincidência, mas quando começou isto foi quando a vivo iniciou atualização na sua rede ( a uns 6 meses atrás). 
Pensei em abrir porta (Firewall) no modem da GVT, como sou leigo fico com receio de não saber configurar corretamente ficar desprotegido. 

Obs: - Já tentei conectar no modem dual band mesmo não conectando no celular.
- Firmware está atualizado da CPE e de todos os modens.
- Executo o reboot toda vez que configuro.
- Já fiz testes nos cabos para verificar se está ok.
- Internet onde o modem da GVT está funciona perfeitamente.
- Reiniciei configuração de fabrica da CPE, inclusive o da GVT.

Como vocês são expert se puderem me dar uma luz para resolver isto ficarei extremamente grato. 

Muito obrigado!

----------


## rimaraujo

Experimenta trocar apenas a senha criptografia experimenta uma WEP por exemplo mais simples.

Se não resolver mude o canal. Pode estar ocorrendo incompatibilidade do canal com equipamento que está usando.

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia a todos!
> Estou com problema com o aparelho CPE 510, não sei se está com defeito ou não estou sabendo configurar.
> 
> Para explicar melhor meu problema vou descrever como esta a rede e qual a finalidade. 
> Tenho um modem da GVT trocado recentemente e atualizado (Achei que o problema fosse este), o CPE510 está conectado para enviar o sinal para o outro lado da rua (minha casa). Onde lá tenho modem dual band da tp-link para receber o sinal da CPE e um outro modem quebra parede da tp link. Finalidade pegar da internet da minha sogra . 
> 
> Tenho aparelho a 2 anos configurado em modo AP, neste tempo se tive que ajustar a configuração foi duas vezes no máximo. 
> 
> Agora configuro tudo da mesma maneira que estava antes, aparece o SIDD, tento conectar pelo celular, pois é 5g mas, fica como salva e não conecta. (Aparece tentando conectar muito rápido e matem no salva).
> ...


Essas CPEs da TPLink não trabalham bem com estações de modelos diferentes.
Tendo dito isso, verifique se o MAXSTREAM (TDMA nativo) não está ligado.
Se estiver, desligue. 
No modo AP, essa CPE trabalha com 2 modos: Acess Point e AP Router.
Só um deles funciona com equipamento que não seja outra CPE do mesmo modelo.
Você terá que testar pra ver qual é.

----------

